# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Russian Names  Galina

## The Hatred

English: 
Hello everybody, I'd like to know the meaning of the name Galina (this is my girlfriend's name). Thanks for your answers! 
Fran

----------


## fantom605

I think that Galina means "Light" or "Bright one"
 -Fantom

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

I found this on le internet 
Galina (Galen)
From the Roman cognomen Galenus, which meant "calm" from Greek γαληνη (galene). This was the name of a 2nd-century BC Graeco-Roman physician who contributed to anatomy and medicine.

----------


## The Hatred

Thank you!   ::

----------

